# Bavaria Parts



## 73 3.0s (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello everyone, I have a 73 Bavaria 3.0s in pretty good shape but need to find a place that sells replacement parts. Body and Mechanical. I am in need of a front right fender and exhaust parts. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanx


----------



## Harrypr (Mar 4, 2002)

Try Maximillian Imports here :

http://www.bmwmobiletradition-online.com//


----------

